# Oven rack placement and its effects on pie pastry...



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

I had an interesting question come to mind last night. Until now i had never really conisdered what impact rack placement in the oven might have on a pies pastry....

My question is: Does rack placement effect the doneness (browning, etc...) of pie pastry? Which leads to the next question, with pies that have juicy or savory fillings that may saturate a pie pastry and make it soggy, should it be placed on the lowest shelf, middle, or top to ensure a well baked crust?

FWIW - My oven is a bit older and has a radient heat coil in the bottom...


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Nobody had any comments?


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I find rack placement with an electric oven to be hugely important, not just with pies.

The amount of heat directed to the bottom of the pan is exponentially more when placed on the bottom shelf of an oven rather than the upper shelves. Just think about the difference between broiling a steak on the top shelf and then trying to broil it on the 2nd shelf from the top.

Another huge factor in this equation is the pie pan material. Black pans absorb heat, aluminum ones conduct heat more efficiently, glass pans allow radiant heat to pass through them. Everything produces slightly different results.

If you find that the filling is done cooking before the crust, definitely, lower the shelf. Or if the bottom crust is done before the filling, then bake it higher.

I don't really think that soggy pastry issues can be impacted that much by shelf placement. I would probably go with pre-baking in those instances.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sorry-- I don't know WHY this post wasn't answered last time.

I agree with Scott123's answer, and want to add one thing: With double crust pies, where pre-baking isn't an option, I usually roll the bottom crust slightly thinner than the top, and put a sheetpan on the rack above the pies, keeping them on the bottom rack. Yes, oven placement makes a huge difference, even in a gas oven.


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the education


----------



## valvanite (May 18, 2005)

i have noticed this also

i have to top shelf my pies or else i burn the 'bums' of the pies on the lower shelf, becuase it is getting to much radience from the lower element

but i can still bake them at 220 degrees c and they seem to brown and glaze up nicely.

if i have really bad problems, or im short of pies and have to make them to order i turn my oven up to 250 and place 3 flat oven trays on the shelf i have the pies on, which in this case will be the lower one

lowers the heat transference and being back onthe bottom shelf they dont brown on top to fast


"god i wish i had a combi"


----------

